# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  سرس بازی اتللو

## hosein320



----------


## habibb

چه جور بازی کنم . بیشتر توضیح بده

----------


## mthreat.info

> چه جور بازی کنم . بیشتر توضیح بده


 شما با جایگذاری گوی خودتون باید بیشترین خونه ها رو بگیرید اما باید مراقب باشید گوی های شما ما بین گوی های حریفتون نباشه چون گوی های مابین تغییر شکل داده و گوی حریف میپیوندند :D چی نوشتم

----------


## mthreat.info

بازی باگ داره!
روی گوی های از قبل انتخاب شده میشه کلیک کرد و بازی رو برد :D

----------


## hosein320

باگ برطرف شد
ممنون از اطلاعتون
(یه پوشه به نام Help داخل پوشه دیباگ هست که قوانین بازی رو توضیح داده :چشمک: )

----------


## mgh64120

سلام دوست عزيز
خيلي ممنون از سورس بازي.
ولي بازهم برنامه باگ داره.(شكل زير)
Index was outside the bounds of the array.

----------


## mthreat.info

> باگ برطرف شد
> ممنون از اطلاعتون
> (یه پوشه به نام Help داخل پوشه دیباگ هست که قوانین بازی رو توضیح داده)


 خوب پیشرفت کردی ولی بازم باگ داره!
وقتی قرمز انتخاب کرد فقط کافی هست که سریع تا همه ی مهره ها تموم نشده کلیک کنی تا بجای پر کردن مهره های قرمز آبی رو پر کنه :D من ایطوری بازم بازی رو بردم

دلیل منفی شدن امتیاز قرمز هم همینه بجای 20 شد -16 :D

----------


## hosein320

> سلام دوست عزيز
> خيلي ممنون از سورس بازي.
> ولي بازهم برنامه باگ داره.(شكل زير)
> Index was outside the bounds of the array.


این خطا مدیریت شده است دوست عزیز
شما به کدهای داخل کچ دقت کنید
 :چشمک:

----------


## habibb

لطفا منابعی که استفاده کردید معرفی کنید
این بازی به زبان سی شارپ هم هست؟

----------


## hosein320

> لطفا منابعی که استفاده کردید معرفی کنید
> این بازی به زبان سی شارپ هم هست؟


سلام
من از منبعی استفاده نکردم
خودتون راحت میتونین تبدیلش کنین
کد خاصی نداره  :چشمک:

----------


## elias_t98

سلام
اقا حسين چطوري اين بازي رو برنامه ريزي كردي؟؟
با C++‎ هم ميشه؟
دستوراتش رو اگه ميتوني بفرست

----------


## hosein320

> سلام
> اقا حسين چطوري اين بازي رو برنامه ريزي كردي؟؟
> با C++‎ هم ميشه؟
> دستوراتش رو اگه ميتوني بفرست


سرسش که تو پست اول هست
با C++‎ هم میشه
کلا کار اصلی دو تا تابعه
که یکیش مربوط به بازی سیستمه

----------


## esibarnamenevis

سلام دوستان
این بازی رو با زیان سی شارپ(یا تحت وب )میخوام
کسی هست کمک و راهنمایی کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## KhkhkhKh

این سورس کدش کجاس من هرجا کلیک میکنم نمیارتش

----------

